# Google- FIVE FOODS TO BEAT BELLY BLOATING - Irish Independent



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*FIVE FOODS TO BEAT BELLY BLOATING**Irish Independent*Peppermint leaves help cure indigestion, *irritable bowel syndrome* and flatulence. The mint boosts the flow of bile which helps your body digest fats better. Potassium-rich avocados encourage water absorption, an antidote to bloating caused by water *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

